# 90 Year Old TT Owner Saved After Car Plunged in Lake



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A 90-year old owner of a red 2009 Audi TT is safe today after his car plunged into a Connecticut lake. After parking his car in a parking space facing the water. One of the bystanders, a grandfather himself returning from dinner with his wife and 5-year old granddaughter, jumped in after the car and was able to pull the driver from the Audi before it sank.

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

"The man's car sustained minor damage to the front end and was removed from the water by a heavy duty wrecker."

Hello! Water damage.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Long Island Sound: not a lake.


----------

